# Shipping Household Effects from Manila to Toronto



## geejaypea (8 mo ago)

Hi, Grateful recommendations for international movers to ship 10 cubic metres of household effects from Manila to Toronto. Cheers, gjp


----------



## geejaypea (8 mo ago)

Can anyone help with shipping out of Manila to Toronto or Savannah?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Geejaypea, not too many Expats leave the Philippines with their household goods unless they're diplomats, have you tried Google link with shipping companies and quotes

And so it might be a while before someone can give you that answer. The delay also could be that nobody wants to recommend dealing with customs either.

You'll have to give this a little more time because most of our active forum members are living here and so only a few have returned to their own countries, most don't bring their household effects.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Perhaps you can ask balingbayan service from USA which they use. Its just opposite direction


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Perhaps you can ask balingbayan service from USA which they use. Its just opposite direction


Shipping out of the Philippines will be normal commercial shipping rate, not going to be cheap.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Shipping out of the Philippines will be normal commercial shipping rate, not going to be cheap.


 I just ment how to perhaps find shipping service.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We shipped a 20 ft container here 3 years ago from Australia and it was about AU 8K to La Union. We were thinking of going back to Australia 6 months ago so went back to the same company to get a price,,,,,,,,, AU 15K and when I questioned the price hike the answer was simply, that's the price to get things out of this country and very different to bringing it here. 
Aside we ended up staying not because of that price but circumstances changed.
I think Mark (M.C.A.) hit the nail on the head, not many expats leave here with their household goods.

To the OP. If you want the info on the shipping company that we dealt with in Manila send me a PM.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> We shipped a 20 ft container here 3 years ago from Australia and it was about AU 8K to La Union. We were thinking of going back to Australia 6 months ago so went back to the same company to get a price,,,,,,,,, AU 15K and when I questioned the price hike the answer was simply, that's the price to get things out of this country and very different to bringing it here.
> Aside we ended up staying not because of that price but circumstances changed.
> I think Mark (M.C.A.) hit the nail on the head, not many expats leave here with their household goods.
> 
> ...


Steve, please post it all here, it's okay because the question they are asking is for help on shipping from the Philippines to Canada.


----------



## geejaypea (8 mo ago)

Many thanks for the all these inputs. Granted it is an unusual request. The balikbayan shippers we've used haven't been able to recommend anyone and at ~1/2 of a 20 footer our stuff will need to be consolidated with another consignment. Nevertheless it may still be worth the candle. We're upping sticks because the fifteen hour flights are getting old. As is the kamagong furniture involved which, as a woodworker, I prize highly. So I'm going to leave this post out there in case it hooks. [I've DM'd you @bigpearl for the details you mentioned]. Again many thanks, one and all.


----------



## geejaypea (8 mo ago)

p.s. I've tried registering with two (alleged) shipping site consolidators and both behaved like PPI harvesters. Have reached out to a few of the underlying shippers but they too look bogus.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

geejaypea said:


> p.s. I've tried registering with two (alleged) shipping site consolidators and both behaved like PPI harvesters. Have reached out to a few of the underlying shippers but they too look bogus.


Yes and be careful.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve, please post it all here, it's okay because the question they are asking is for help on shipping from the Philippines to Canada.


Mark? I posted my experiences here many times and not doing it again,,,,,,, I learnt that google will be your best friend many many years ago. I supplied the info to the OP in PM as requested.

Oh and google doesn't have a chip on its shoulder nor is left or right.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've used Asian Tigers a couple of times in the past and found them very efficient and helpful.
Not from PH to CAN though


----------



## geejaypea (8 mo ago)

Tiz said:


> I've used Asian Tigers a couple of times in the past and found them very efficient and helpful.
> Not from PH to CAN though


Thanks Tiz - have heard likewise from a friend who moved last year from MNL to UK. Am in contact with them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Also Graham, When we shipped to the Philippines OSS was the company we used from Australia and their forwarders in Manila were AGS four winds as I advised in my msg to you, they were super professional and helped all the way but when we went back to them directly the price almost doubled to do the same shipping.

Hope you find a decent and reasonably priced shipper, let all here know if you do.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## geejaypea (8 mo ago)

I've received well presented proposals from Asian Tigers and AGS which were in the range USD10-20k for approx. half a 20 foot container. Both firms were proposing use of reputable shipping companies in Canada. These quotes are consistent with other experiences catalogued here and the general shortage of freight cargo capacity. Unfortunately neither the economic or sentimental value of these items can justify the proposed shipping costs. Thanks to one and all for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

